# Club Bali Hai again



## Carolyn (Sep 23, 2005)

Are their any owners out there or has anyone been to this resort in the last year?  The reviews are rather old.  Thanks.

Carolyn


----------



## bailey (Oct 8, 2005)

*Bali Hai again*

I just recently became an owner.  I went to the resort November 2004.  Apparantly I loved it b/c I ended up buying a unit.  The over the water and beach front units are great.  I wouldn't trade into the hotel units.  The units would not be considered posh by any means but the beauty of this island, the view from your deck, the gorgeous blue water makes up for it 10 times over.


----------



## Submarine (Feb 4, 2012)

New owner and I will be writing a review and guide soon for the forum. I've stayed there roughly 6 weeks total, last time in 2008. I look forward to returning this October.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2012)

Please note that both of the posts you responded to today are 7 years old.


----------



## Submarine (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, and I found them by searching the forum. Seems like there are a few misconceptions about Moorea/Club Bali Hai I would like to clear up.


----------

